# Transformation of related words



## larshgf

Hello ,

When using the dictionary you find (naturally) the verb, the noun and the adjective closely resembling each other morphologically.
I Wonder if some simple rules can be revealed on how to transform from one wordclass to another?


----------



## sotos

Unfortunatelly there are no simple rules. From the verb you can create the noun with a variety of suffixes, like -ση (παύω - παύση, ανεβαίνω - ανάβαση), -γη (διάγω - διαγωγή), -η (γράφω - γραφή, κόβω - κοπή), etc. Many nouns are female, but there is also the neutral series with the suffix - ιμο (γράφω - γράψιμο, κόβω - κόψιμο).  The problem is that you must know the _thema_ of the verb, wich is not always visible in the dictionary form, unless you have an advanced one.


----------



## larshgf

sotos said:


> Unfortunatelly there are no simple rules. From the verb you can create the noun with a variety of suffixes, like -ση (παύω - παύση, ανεβαίνω - ανάβαση), -γη (διάγω - διαγωγή), -η (γράφω - γραφή, κόβω - κοπή), etc. Many nouns are female, but there is also the neutral series with the suffix - ιμο (γράφω - γράψιμο, κόβω - κόψιμο).  The problem is that you must know the_ thema _of the verb, wich is not always visible in the dictionary form, unless you have an advanced one.



Thank you sotos. But what does _thema_ mean?


----------



## Andrious

Thema is the stem of the verb. In παύω, παύ- is the stem. In ανεβαίνω, the stem is ανεβαίν- etc.


----------



## larshgf

OK - Thema = stem. Thank you!
So if you know the _stem_ of the verb is it possible then to predict the suffix used for the noun?


----------



## Andrious

Well, if you know the suffix of the verb, it helps you sometimes to try to guess the noun, but you can't be sure at all. For example:
λυτρ*ώνω* - λυτρωμός, στρ*ώνω* - στρώσιμο
στολ*ίζω* - στόλισμα, σκουπ*ίζω* - σκούπισμα, χτεν*ίζω* - χτένισμα, ξεφων*ίζω* - ξεφωνητό
κρ*άζω *- κράξιμο, ανεβ*άζω* - ανέβασμα


----------



## larshgf

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες απάντησες!


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

other exemples:
verb   noun adjective
-βαίνω -βαση -βατικός

-δίδω  -δοση  -δοτικός

From what I can see here in my lessons there are 20 some classes with such παραγωγή λέξεων, but of course, all have exceptions...


----------



## larshgf

LyonMarlowSanFrancisco said:


> other exemples:
> verb   noun adjective
> -βαίνω -βαση -βατικός
> 
> -δίδω  -δοση  -δοτικός
> 
> From what I can see here in my lessons there are 20 some classes with such παραγωγή λέξεων, but of course, all have exceptions...



What is the title of the book you use? I would like to have a closer look!


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Sorry, it's not a book, these are the notes from my Γ2 classes....


----------



## Perseas

Here is some interesting information, in my opinion:
Παραγωγή και Σύνθεση στα Νέα Ελληνικά


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Perseas - it looks VERY interesting. I will have a closer look!
What a marvellous forum here!!!!


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> Thank you Perseas - it looks VERY interesting. I will have a closer look!
> What a marvellous forum here!!!!


You are welcome!


----------



## Helleno File

larshgf said:


> Thank you Perseas - it looks VERY interesting. I will have a closer look!
> What a marvellous forum here!!!!


Yes to both these sentiments! The only thing is after creating a pdf file from the web page I found I had _31 pages_ of text. All the possibilities are brought together but it's a bit daunting for a learner!!


----------

